# The dreaded midnight shift



## Huracane (Aug 8, 2019)

Well i got moved to the midnight shift. when i was on days, i had no problem eating through out the day, and i was getting good results(cutting down).
ever since i got moved to midnight's, i cant get an eating schedule down.
i work from 23:00-07:30. then sleep from 08:00-13:30.
I am actually hungry literally once time a day. any one have any advice to getting back on track? its killing me
Thank you


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 8, 2019)

Depending on what type of work ye do, can ye eat during yer shift? Even if just a couple of protein bars or a pre-made shake, better than not eating for the lot of yer 'day'. 

As per yer appetite, I'm guessing ye'll adapt over time - how long ye had the graveyard shift?


----------



## Huracane (Aug 8, 2019)

i sit mostly at a desk now. i have been on this shift for about 4 months now. its just weird because before i was able, and hungry, to eat all throughout the day. now since im only hungry 1 time a day i feel like my body is in starvation mode and holding onto everything it can.


----------



## Oblivious (Aug 8, 2019)

Huracane said:


> i sit mostly at a desk now. i have been on this shift for about 4 months now. its just weird because before i was able, and hungry, to eat all throughout the day. now since im only hungry 1 time a day i feel like my body is in starvation mode and holding onto everything it can.


honestly when I cant eat I just beat off , immediate appetite. and no Im not trolling, it really does work. So next time at work, take a bathroom break and rub one out quickly and then try eating after.


----------



## tinymk (Aug 8, 2019)

I prepped all my meals when I was on Mids for several years. You just shovel it in, you gotta eat


----------



## DNW (Aug 8, 2019)

Oblivious said:


> rub one out quickly and then try eating after.



Eat.....eat what exactly?


----------



## Seeker (Aug 8, 2019)

It's a tough adjustment I'm sure.  I see that you're only getting 5 1/2 hours sleep. That's probably contributing to your lack of appetite as well. If you can, try to get in a couple more hours and that might help spark your willingness to eat more


----------



## camille94 (Aug 9, 2019)

I had to do the midnight shift for 2 months and it took me 2 weeks for body to adjust to eating/sleeping schedule. For now just shove the food down and you'll adjust as time goes by


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 9, 2019)

Oblivious said:


> honestly when I cant eat I just beat off , immediate appetite. and no Im not trolling, it really does work. So next time at work, take a bathroom break and rub one out quickly and then try eating after.



Rubbing one out into a co workers water bottle gives me lots of energy, u should try it.....


----------



## Huracane (Aug 9, 2019)

thanks guys i will try that lol. its just weird because when i was on days i was always hungry and burning, now i did a 180. just worried ill never be like that again..


----------



## Khark88 (Jul 21, 2020)

I rotate every two weeks and I try to keep the eating routine the same wake up eat breakfast no matter if it’s 5am or 5pm and continue the same pattern with each meal first couple days it feels like it’s force feeding but keeping the fasting times roughly the same and the time between meals the same helped me stay on track a little better than the one big meal when I felt hungry like you are describing.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 21, 2020)

Honestly, I'd set an alarm and when it goes off... eat.  You may not be hungry but to bad, eat anyways.  You have to change your circadian rhythm which will take time but having a set sch3cule like so many have said will help with the adjustment.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jul 26, 2020)

I work 3-11 so I know all about shift work.  Although I think eating on the shift your one would be a lot harder.    I guess somehow you just have to train your body to eat like you would if you woke up at 7 or 8am


----------



## Jason24827 (Jul 28, 2020)

I have been on night shift for several years. 7pm to 7am 4 days a week. You never really get 100% used to it. My job is pretty active so I do work up a bit of an appetite. Sitting at a desk all shift is going to def make it hard to have an appetite. If you can find a way to be more active it will help. Even if it's just running in place for 30min or so. Find something to do to keep active. Eventually you will be able to eat more. Also, that one meal a day where you are hungry you need to gorge yourself. Like I said before your body will never 100% get used to midnight shift, but if you just focus and force yourself to eat it will become somewhat easier. Pick a certain time to eat every night and stay with that schedule to a tee. Even if you ain't hungry. Eat at that time no matter what. Eventually you will find that you will get hungry around that time. Also, try not to drink coffee. If I had to guess I'd say I've been on midnight shift for the last 10 to 12 years. Lol.


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 1, 2020)

I used to work a mids, afternoons, says rotation. Four weeks of each, and yeah, it's sucked. I can't sleep during the day which made mids just awful. I would just tell myself your eating something at 01:30 and 04:30 (or as close to those times as possible). And try to get more sleep like Seeker said. If your fatigued it could be messing with your appetite and you don't even realize it. That was the case with me.


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm work a late night shift 2x a week now.  I decided an easy fix for this is to just set an alarm and eat when the alarm goes off.  I may not be hungry but so what.


----------



## deejeff442 (Aug 9, 2020)

It's dark out you sleep... I,worked nights for a bit you can never function right.
Sorry brother that sucks 
Not to brag but I am 6 am to 230 pm m-f aint messing that up


----------

